# Kentucky Fried Chicken



## AZ Jim (Aug 31, 2015)

Every once in awhile we opt for Chicken from KFC.  When we lived in South Dakota the closest KFC was 60 miles away and believe it or not maybe once a year we would go there to get some Original recipe.  Now, I have a location literally one block away here in Arizona so when we get the urge it's a quick trip.  Tonight's the night.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 31, 2015)

Hope you get the mashed potatoes and gravy too. I like that.

There's a KFC about  a half a mile from me.  
They cut up the pieces of chicken an odd way, but I still can get my mouth around it.

I've never had El Pollo Loco but I'm gonna try it one of these days.

Enjoy your dinner Jim.


----------



## AZ Jim (Aug 31, 2015)

Thanks John, I always get the mashed potatoes and gravy and cole slaw. No heath food but damn it's good.


----------



## fureverywhere (Aug 31, 2015)

MMMMmmmmmm KFC, Popeyes is darn good too, especially the Cajun gravy, you made me hungry now.


----------



## Lon (Aug 31, 2015)

Chick Fil-A is better and healthier eating.


----------



## Jackie22 (Aug 31, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Every once in awhile we opt for Chicken from KFC.  When we lived in South Dakota the closest KFC was 60 miles away and believe it or not maybe once a year we would go there to get some Original recipe.  Now, I have a location literally one block away here in Arizona so when we get the urge it's a quick trip.  Tonight's the night.



"Tonight's the night"....lol, I love KFC too, Jim...love their slaw, I tell myself I'll have the slaw instead of potatoes and that will make it healthier....


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 1, 2015)

Down here we have Chicken Express and Golden Chick, much better than KFC..


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Sep 1, 2015)

AZ Jim said:


> Tonight's the night.



"Tonight`s the night" used to have such a different meaning,LOL.

Hubby worked at Kentucky Fried Chicken when he was in high school. This was in 1966 and they had just opened a store in our town. The owners loved him and were grooming him to take over this particular store while they moved on to open another. He worked there about a year and a half,then Uncle Sam called. He was only gone for six months (National Guard),but by the time he returned,he decided that he wanted to go to work for his dad. Knowing what we now know about KFC,to have gotten in at such an early time,would have been a really good move financially,but who knew?

Does anyone remember KFC in those old days? The chicken was great,yeah,but our favorites were the burgers (Single Header,Double Header,Triple Header) and their onion rings-Bermuda Brownies they called them. Yummo! I know their food isn`t prepared the same way as it was back then-hubby used to make all the hand formed burger patties,hand bread and fry the onion rings, cut all the chickens up (can you imagine that nowadays?),bread them and fry them in huge pressure cookers. He always had bad grease burns on his hands and arms lol. And he never smelled very good after work


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 1, 2015)

Lon said:


> Chick Fil-A is better and healthier eating.



I don't think there is a Chick Fil-A near me, but I love KFC original. I even like the cole slaw.


----------



## SifuPhil (Sep 1, 2015)

Personally I stay away from KFC but hope you enjoy it, Jim. :encouragement:


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 1, 2015)

I couldn't remember but Chick Fil A is still on the boycott list if one supports gay rights, jus' sayin'


----------



## AZ Jim (Sep 1, 2015)

fureverywhere said:


> I couldn't remember but Chick Fil A is still on the boycott list if one supports gay rights, jus' sayin'


  Exactly.


----------



## AprilT (Sep 2, 2015)

Haven't bought it  or any other restaurant brand in years, there is one a few miles from here, maybe I'll drop in one of these days for old time's sake.    I liked the honey barbeque wings they had and that cole slaw.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 18, 2018)

We were just talking about KFC.  We rarely go there but the chicken is pretty good.  We went to a restaurant that was supposed to have excellent fried chicken, been so long since we had really good fried chicken that we checked it out....terrible and overprices, a big disappointment.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 19, 2018)

Love the KFC original with the cole slaw.  Not one close to me but if there was I would go every now and then.


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2018)

Damnit Jim...my mouth started watering when I read your thread. Haven’t been in years. Tonight’s the night.


----------



## Lara (Apr 19, 2018)

Pappy[/quote said:
			
		

> Damnit Jim...my mouth started watering when I read your thread. Haven’t been in years. Tonight’s the night.





Mrs. Robinson said:


> "Tonight`s the night" used to have such a different meaning,LOL


:rofl:


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 19, 2018)

We gave up on KFC and love Chick Fil-A!  It's great to be free to choose!nthego:


----------



## IKE (Apr 19, 2018)

We've got a chicken place called Church's here that we like a whole bunch better than KFC.


----------



## Traveler (Apr 19, 2018)

I noticed a number of people who expressed a love of KFC cole slaw.  If anyone wants the original recipe, I have it. Just let me know.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2018)

We have one KFC left in this area, luckily it's a good one!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 19, 2018)

KFC Japan offering all-you-can-eat fried chicken every Wednesday until end of summer


----------



## Pappy (Apr 19, 2018)

Lara said:


> Damnit Jim...my mouth started watering when I read your thread. Haven’t been in years. Tonight’s the night.


:rofl:






[/QUOTE]

Not in this household Lara.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2018)

Our local KFC changed since I last posted on this thread. It's not as good and prices went up.

We just got a new Chick-fil-a. I'll be trying that soon.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 19, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Our local KFC changed since I last posted on this thread. It's not as good and prices went up.
> 
> We just got a new Chick-fil-a. I'll be trying that soon.



Chick-fil-A can't be beat!  Best chicken....best service!


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> Our local KFC changed since I last posted on this thread. It's not as good and prices went up.
> 
> We just got a new Chick-fil-a. I'll be trying that soon.



A Chick-fil-A opened recently in my area and it is a nightmare to find a place to park, place your order, etc...

The food is good and they are efficient but IMO the prices are a little spendy considering that getting my food took about an hour and a half.

I'm glad I went but I won't go back until things calm down.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Chick-fil-A can't be beat!  Best chicken....best service!



Thanks! Maybe tonight IS the night.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> A Chick-fil-A opened recently in my area and it is a nightmare to find a place to park, place your order, etc...
> 
> The food is good and they are efficient but IMO the prices are a little spendy considering that getting my food took about an hour and a half.
> 
> I'm glad I went but I won't go back until things calm down.



Uh oh, maybe I'll just do a drive by. If it's not a mad house I'll go.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 19, 2018)

Aunt Bea said:


> A Chick-fil-A opened recently in my area and it is a nightmare to find a place to park, place your order, etc...
> 
> The food is good and they are efficient but IMO the prices are a little spendy considering that getting my food took about an hour and a half.
> 
> I'm glad I went but I won't go back until things calm down.



It's that way with ALL new food places.  Best to w-a-i-t awhile.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 19, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> It's that way with ALL new food places. Best to w-a-i-t awhile.



I'm sure you are right. 

I just get cranky when it takes me longer to spend my lunch money than it took to earn it! layful:


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2018)




----------



## Lara (Apr 19, 2018)

haha Rose.

Another vote here for Chick-fil-A although I haven't been for years. It's not pressed chicken parts. It's the real deal. I always got the Chick-n-Strips...but you're right it's 3.35 for 3 strips and add about a dollar for each extra strip. I think I used to get 4.

...and I think you're right, Rose...KFC doesn't seem as good as it once was but it may depend on the different franchise owners. There's a big difference when it's dried out because it's no fresh. The managers should be monitoring that.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 19, 2018)

Every time we go to Chick-fil-A, it is very crowded, but the orders are taken and processed quickly.  We get a colored cup and go sit at a table.  Very shortly our order is delivered to our table.  I don't know how they accomplish that!

Our grand-daughter  worked there, and when her Dad (our Son-in-law) died suddenly, 4 years ago, she was a wreck.  Her Manager kept in touch, encouraged her to keep working, and they even paid for grief counseling for her.


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2018)

Meanderer said:


> Every time we go to Chick-fil-A, it is very crowded, but the orders are taken and processed quickly.  We get a colored cup and go sit at a table.  Very shortly our order is delivered to our table.  I don't know how they accomplish that!
> 
> Our grand-daughter  worked there, and when her Dad (our Son-in-law) died suddenly, 4 years ago, she was a wreck.  Her Manager kept in touch, encouraged her to keep working, and they even paid for grief counseling for her.



Sounds like a good place to work!


----------



## twinkles (Apr 19, 2018)

i use to love kfc when they first opened--i loved the crackling gravy and biscuits-and the chicken i dont think they make the gravy any more here in georgia


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 19, 2018)

Keeper of "la porte"!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 19, 2018)

I think it changed when they got rid of the trans fat.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 19, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> I think it changed when they got rid of the trans fat.



....and they ran out of chicken.


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 20, 2018)

???


----------



## IKE (Apr 20, 2018)

Mrs. Colonel Sanders ? ?


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 20, 2018)

HAH! Funny stuff, Larry!


----------



## rkunsaw (Apr 20, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pkdci55adqk


----------



## needshave (Apr 29, 2018)

I'm not much for chicken, but the mashed potatoes, gravy, and coleslaw is excellent. I would love to have some of that coleslaw right now. it's not that late...maybe


----------



## Traveler (Apr 29, 2018)

needshave said:


> I'm not much for chicken, but the mashed potatoes, gravy, and coleslaw is excellent. I would love to have some of that coleslaw right now. it's not that late...maybe



_ORIGINAL KFC COLE SLAW _

1/2 head of white cabbage. This can be easily hand grated with a hand held grater. OR chopped by hand with a sharp chef's knife.
1 tsp white onion, chopped very, very finely
1 TBLSP of veg oil
2 TBLSP white sugar
1 tsp dried tarragon (ultra important for that KFC flavor)
1/2 medium carrot, finely grated
1/2 tsp salt
Add just enough Miracle Whip (or mayo if you prefer) to lightly moisten the slaw. Mix all ingredients well. *Never* use aluminum bowl.


*SPECIAL NOTES 
Be extra careful with the onion amount. A tiny bit goes a very long way. *This slaw will not taste right until it has set for several hours in fridge.  I have been making this for 40 years and I just go by eye, so the amounts may be adjusted to suit your taste.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 29, 2018)

IKE said:


> We've got a chicken place called Church's here that we like a whole bunch better than KFC. ...


There is a Church's here, and it's my favorite also. Their Cajun rice is really good.  A little hot and greasy, but that's what makes it good.


----------



## terry123 (Apr 29, 2018)

We have Church's and the Chick too but not as good as KFC.  If I am going to indulge in the heart attack, give me the KFC.  Limit myself to once a month but eat all the cole slaw I want. Two legs, mashed potatoes and cole slaw.  I think it depends on the franchise owners as to the quality of the food.  Finally found one closer to me.


----------



## NancyNGA (Apr 29, 2018)

terry123 said:


> ...  I think it depends on the franchise owners as to the quality of the food.


Yes, I definitely think that's true.


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 30, 2018)

KFC Thigh Guy & Breast Girl!


----------



## RadishRose (Apr 30, 2018)

What on earth could Thigh Guy and Breast Girl be talking about?


----------



## Robusta (Apr 30, 2018)

IKE said:


> We've got a chicken place called Church's here that we like a whole bunch better than KFC.
> 
> View attachment 51154


 
Oh yes!  We were introduced to Church's several years ago when my daughter lived South.  Absolutely great chicken.   We also tried Pop Eyes and found more breading than meat.  We love KFC but not too often,it greasy delicious will kill you in a heartbeat.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 30, 2018)

RadishRose said:


> What on earth could Thigh Guy and Breast Girl be talking about?



The Pope's nose!


----------



## Meanderer (Apr 30, 2018)




----------



## Meanderer (May 8, 2018)

KFC Takes On Chick-fil-A And McDonald's


----------



## connect1 (May 9, 2018)

I haven't had it in many years. 
Too greasy of chicken and I no longer eat the skin, that's probably where most of the flavor was, lol.
I'd eat their mashed potatoes and macaroni and cheese though.


----------

